# Why didn't I think of this before



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

My Wife doesn't enjoy sex during her period, so for the last 15 years I could expect no sex for a week every month. Always drove me nuts waiting.

Last night I asked her, what do you think about using the vibrator and some mutual masterbation during the period.

And she was like yeah that would work.

Why didn't I think about this years ago


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm a woman, but can't wrap my brain around men being ok with sex during periods. It's so gross, isn't it? Ugh.

Have you asked her to do it in the shower? It's not the most comfortable thing to do, but really the only way I've ever been remotely not grossed out/self conscious.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm a woman, but can't wrap my brain around men being ok with sex during periods. It's so gross, isn't it? Ugh.
> 
> Have you asked her to do it in the shower? It's not the most comfortable thing to do, but really the only way I've ever been remotely not grossed out/self conscious.


Having sex with my wife bonds me to her, makes me feel extremely connected to her. My wife expressed sentiments similar to yours, although she felt more in the mood during her periods.

I expressed to her that her periods are just part of what makes her a woman, and are in NO way gross or disgusting to me. The only thing we did differently was to make sure to put down extra towels, sheets.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh what I'd give for my wife to even consider using a vibrator. God that would be fun!!!!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's messy, but not gross. We had sex every day of the month. Put down an old towel, and jump in the shower after. Sex is worth a little inconvenience.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm a woman, but can't wrap my brain around men being ok with sex during periods. It's so gross, isn't it? Ugh.


I'm a woman as well and really don't understand this thought process at all. I love sex during my period. It helps with cramps/pms and I don't worry about getting pregnant. I don't find it gross at all. It's great sex. Just throw a towel down and have fun. 

OP, glad you have found something that works for both of you.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey, at least you all are having sex. 
That's more than some of us!!


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

My H will DEFINITELY not touch me during my period. I wish he would, in past experience it really helped with cramps and other sxs of pms.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm a woman as well and really don't understand this thought process at all. I love sex during my period. It helps with cramps/pms and I don't worry about getting pregnant. I don't find it gross at all. It's great sex. Just throw a towel down and have fun.
> 
> OP, glad you have found something that works for both of you.


:iagree: Sex is the best fix for cramps/pms.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm a woman as well and really don't understand this thought process at all. I love sex during my period. It helps with cramps/pms and I don't worry about getting pregnant. I don't find it gross at all. It's great sex. Just throw a towel down and have fun.
> 
> OP, glad you have found something that works for both of you.


:iagree:

I am also a woman; I love sex during my period! In fact my sex drive is usually even higher at that time of the month. Lucky for me, my SO isn't bothered by it at all.

Like others said, just throw down an old towel and have at it.

Glad you found a solution, OP. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> :iagree: Sex is the best fix for cramps/pms.


Not to thread jack but do any of you women use the molasses cure for cramping?

As to my vote on the non-poll. Mrs Nail usually got interested during her period. So we got messy. Not gross enough to have me miss an opportunity. She is currently fighting very heavy periods (medication is improving this) so there are days that a towel wouldn't do it. Also our sex and sleeping together schedule is less often now. So less Period sex. Often if the period falls on a together night she opts for boobie sex. Since she is blessed in that area I have trouble turning that down as well, in fact I look forward to it.
MN


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> Not to thread jack but do any of you women use the molasses cure for cramping?


never heard of it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

To give you some backstory, I have a friend who sells bulk foodstuff. A lot of grains and some sweeteners. When honey got so expensive that he couldn't carry it he got into molasses. Last time we were pouring, he told me about a group of women who were buying this molasses by the gallon as a cramping cure. It may be an old wives tale, but my wife and daughters have tried it and you would not believe how fast it works. 

You take one tablespoon every hour for up to three hours. My wife has never been past the second dose. It's like flipping off a switch.

Thread jack over.

I have no objections with the other cure.
MN


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> To give you some backstory, I have a friend who sells bulk foodstuff. A lot of grains and some sweeteners. When honey got so expensive that he couldn't carry it he got into molasses. Last time we were pouring, he told me about a group of women who were buying this molasses by the gallon as a cramping cure. It may be an old wives tale, but my wife and daughters have tried it and you would not believe how fast it works.
> 
> You take one tablespoon every hour for up to three hours. My wife has never been past the second dose. It's like flipping off a switch.
> 
> ...


Cramping may be caused by prostaglandins in the body which make the uterus contract resulting to reduction of blood flow in the uterus.

One of the “handed down” home remedies for menstrual cramps, just 2-3 tablespoons of blackstrap molasses taken daily contains iron, calcium, magnesium, potassium, selenium, manganese, and vitamin B6 to help with menstrual cramping. These nutrients ease muscles, reduce blood clotting, and make up for deficiencies ensuing blood loss. Try taking blackstrap molasses in warm milk (or a vegan milk substitute). You can even add it to beans, poultry dishes, and bread or cookies.


----------

